# Looking For A Hardy, Low Maintenance Plant



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm planning on putting some plants in my new 75. My p's are coming from a 55 to a bigger home! I was thinking some anubias might be a good idea. From reading a few things, they seem to be pretty low maintenance and hardy. Also, was looking at some java fern?

The substrate is going to be black gravel, i'm not sure of the light bulb i have for the 75 right now but that can be changed to suit the situation.

Any general, broad advice on a planted tank would be appreciated.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Anubias and Java fern are great choices for low light tanks as they are slow growers but can be prone to algae because of this. Just be sure you don't bury the rhizome as it will kill them. Also some tropical hornwort is another good choice, it grows rapid in almost any condition and will help somewhat with excess nitrate levels and algae. 
What lighting do you currently have on the tank?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Anubias and Java fern are great choices for low light tanks as they are slow growers but can be prone to algae because of this. Just be sure you don't bury the rhizome as it will kill them. Also some tropical hornwort is another good choice, it grows rapid in almost any condition and will help somewhat with excess nitrate levels and algae.
> What lighting do you currently have on the tank?


it's a marineland bulb, t10 if i'm not mistaken. as stated though, that can be changed if need be. sorry, i don't know much about lighting or plants. break this down barney style for me, if you don't mind.

don't bury the rhizome? ok, i wont bury the rhizome. what's the rhizome?

thanks for the quick response, traveller!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

That is the rhizome, where the roots and leaves come out from. Java ferns and anubias are often tied onto drift wood, or stones then placed on top of the substrate.

As for the lighting, best way is through trying how the plants do before you upgrade, but personally I don't see anubias, java ferns or hornwort having any problem under that light.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok awesome. Thanks man. I'll give that light a shot. What could I use to tie those plants down with? Fishing line? And I'm not really understanding tying them down. Literally wrap some string around the base of the plant and some more string around a rock or driftwood? If on wood, do the roots just latch onto the wood itself?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

I like to use black cotton thread, it'll break down over time and by then the roots should have latched onto the wood or stone. You just tie it around the rhizome tight, but not tight enough to cause damage to the plant.

You can use fishing line, but after some time when the roots have attached, it's a pain to take everything out to remove it.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok awesome, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

No problem


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi guys

I thought I would chime in, and say that with those plants, you don't need much light at all, but, the right light will do you good.

Just make sure the kelvin rating of the bulb is between 5500k and 10000k.

If it's a saltwater bulb, it might be over 10000k, which is too blue on the spectrum for freshwater plants to use.

My .02$. And being that you are going with Anubias, and Java ferns, you wouldn't even need gravel of any kind, let alone a specific gravel, because of what Traveler said. (just tie to a rock or driftwood.

Another low light rhizome plant that I am fond of is Bolbitis. Don't forget to tie one layer of moss on whatever you are tying your fens and Anubias on..

It will look nice!


----------

